

Ask HN: Are we about to get screwed with this iOS publishing deal? - iosnoob

Our startup is developing our first game on iOS (free with in app transactions) and want a mobile publisher to handle marketing etc.<p>One publisher has proposed the following:<p>IP owned by studio
18 month right for all language, all location
publishing right on iOS and Andriod platform
publisher responsible for the translation to other languages, marketing, advertising and user acquisition
revenue share on the in-app purchase and paid revenue ( after all channel cost deducted)
Tiered level of share ratio based on monthly revenue amount.
An example here, $ in USD monthly revenue :
From $0 to $x , 50% publisher / 50% Developer
Next $x to $y, 55% publisher / 45% Developer
Then $y+, 60% publisher / 40% Developer<p>Anyone with experience working with iPhone publishers care to comment?<p>ps - I know this is "how long is a piece of string" question, but any guidance is welcome..
======
epo
Sounds steep to me but if these guys are good then 40-50% of a lot is better
than 100% of very little. What happens after 18 months?

I'm guessing, as always, the devil is in the detail. Get other proposals so
you can compare.

~~~
iosnoob
Thanks, pushed back a bit and they seemed willing to compromise, so I guess it
was just standard negotiating fare

